# Toronto area - archery clearance at the Bass Pro



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

broadheads?


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I need a set of size 15 rubber boots. Something like the Muck boot or Lacrosse or redhead knee high boots with 800-1200 grams of insulation. Anything like that? Also, I could use another Scott Mongoose release. Shoot me a PM Stan. Later man, rob.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

cath8r said:


> I need a set of size 15 rubber boots. Something like the Muck boot or Lacrosse or redhead knee high boots with 800-1200 grams of insulation. Anything like that? Also, I could use another Scott Mongoose release. Shoot me a PM Stan. Later man, rob.


there once was man that lived in a boot!...15 I can drive my car in there..

Gilles


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

cath8r said:


> I need a set of size 15 rubber boots.


It's an ARCHERY clearance, not a Jolly Green Giant costume clearance.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

HoHoHo








How about treestands?


----------



## stalk-and-drop (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for the heads-up! I need more than a few things...


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

No treestands. No boots, no barbeques, no kayaks, no GPSs, no fishing rods - just ARCHERY stuff. :wink:

Only discontinued items that are no longer being produced, and some items that are current but not very good sellers.

Best deal so far, Diamond Rapture/Rapture Light package is $360 - that's $300 off regular price. (That's in $CDN for anyone who thinks it's not a deal). Reflex Excursion bow $220 ($280 package). Martin Quest package $350. Parher Hunter Mag $300. A couple of LH Nova packages for under $200. LH Spyder package $165.

Blazer vanes 100 pack for $12.
Aluminum arrow inserts $2
CX Terminator Lite arrows $55 (I think)
Redhead Supreme arrows $50

Tons more.


----------



## p&y predator (Aug 16, 2007)

I picked up a Trophy Ridge Summit Guide series sight for $125! Awesome sight and a great price.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Still a lot of great deals available. 

2006 Reflex Excursion $219. 
2006 Diamond Rapture $299. 
Lots of Parkers up to 40% off. 
CX Terminator Lite arrows $55. 
Tons of other stuff cluttering up the shelves, needs to go!
Redhead Carbon Supreme 250 shafts (.400 spine) - great hunting arrow. $40/doz.


----------

